# Timney bolt release question



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

I just installed a Timney in my Remington 700 ADL. I cant get the bolt release to release the bolt.  It almost feels as if there is something pushing against the mechanism and not allowing the button to be pressed in.  Anybody else had this issue or know how to correct it?


----------



## jglenn (Sep 29, 2014)

check to make sure it's not rubbing against the stock


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

jglenn said:


> check to make sure it's not rubbing against the stock



I took the stock off and tried and got the same results. It's got me confused.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 29, 2014)

Does the bolt release function easily if you reach in with a small screwdriver and push it down


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Sep 30, 2014)

Make sure the front trigger group pin hasn't been pushed in too far. This will cause the bolt release to bind.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 30, 2014)

exactly. Trailblazin  
Also  seen plenty of them with some junk dried oil all over them causing them to drag quite a bit.


----------



## Sharps40 (Sep 30, 2014)

I did some checking.  Looks like the Timney for the 700 is one size fits new and old.  Perhaps adjustment of the bolt release lever ensuring it fits properly in the notch of the lever?  This may require bending to ensure the tab is fully and properly engaged in the notch in the lever.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 1, 2014)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Make sure the front trigger group pin hasn't been pushed in too far. This will cause the bolt release to bind.



This.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

TrailBlazinMan said:


> Make sure the front trigger group pin hasn't been pushed in too far. This will cause the bolt release to bind.



When I first put it together the bolt stop wasn't stopping the bolt at all. I then turned the gun upside down and had someone else push down on the bolt release lever and tapped the pin through just a hair more. While this did fix my problem at the time, I guess it has created another one. I'll take the gun apart this weekend and dive back into it.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Sharps40 said:


> I did some checking.  Looks like the Timney for the 700 is one size fits new and old.  Perhaps adjustment of the bolt release lever ensuring it fits properly in the notch of the lever?  This may require bending to ensure the tab is fully and properly engaged in the notch in the lever.



It is engaged. Its just stuck and wont move.


----------



## jglenn (Oct 3, 2014)

any luck

have tried tapping it down


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 6, 2014)

Didn't get a chance this weekend. I'll tear it down sometime this week and check it out.


----------



## THEFRANKS (Oct 11, 2014)

*timney trigger*

Donot bend the bolt release on the trigger, remove the trigger guard and take a small metal file and make a little notch were the bolt release makes contact , check for fit you should have it a bit larger so it works freely . The take a black marker and touch up the notch. The new triggers have redesigned all you have to do is remove the old trigger and install the timney.The only adjustment you may need is treek the bolt release were it makes contact to the bolt stop.


----------

